# Question about Medicare Plan F



## sam1954

I heard that Plan F is being discontinued (phased out) in 2020. Is that true? If I were to join this year (2019), would I get "grandfathered" in? Would it continue to pay for Part B deductible through future years, if I join now? Or am I too late?  Is there a downside to joining Plan F now?


----------



## Ken N Tx

Read this..https://bobbybrockinsurance.com/a-future-without-medicare-plan-f/


----------



## GreenSky

Plan F will be unavailable for those getting Medicare starting in 2020.  It will remain an option for others.

However, it's really not a good choice for most people.  Plan G is usually at least $300-350 less expensive and the only expense incurred will the the Part B deductible (currently $185).  Furthermore, without young people enrolling it's likely to go up in price faster than other plans.

80% of my Medicare clients are on Plan N as for most it's the best combination of price and benefit - meaning the best value.

Rick


----------



## mathjak107

We went with a high deductible f plan .. what a great value for us ... it is 2k a year cheaper then an f plan each ... that is a 4K savings and maybe we each spend 300 each in out of pockets ..

but the best is half of our premiums come back to us with silver sneakers paying the 80 a month for both of us for gym


----------



## TriMoot

Ugh...all this is new to me. I'm currently 64 and still working and planning on working at least another year.  Where do I go to figure out this whole Medicare thing?


----------



## C'est Moi

TriMoot said:


> Ugh...all this is new to me. I'm currently 64 and still working and planning on working at least another year.  Where do I go to figure out this whole Medicare thing?



Medicare.gov


----------



## TriMoot

Ah yes..thanks.


----------



## GreenSky

Or call an insurance agent that specializes in Medicare.


----------



## Chucktin

STEEP learning curve ahead. And, like most dot-gov websites, bring your waders.


----------



## GreenSky

Chucktin said:


> STEEP learning curve ahead. And, like most dot-gov websites, bring your waders.



The only steep learning curve is for people who insist on doing all this themselves.  Why would you not want to have an expert help?  

Except for myself nobody here ever suggests finding an independent insurance agent that specializes in Medicare.

Rick


----------



## TriMoot

GreenSky said:


> The only steep learning curve is for people who insist on doing all this themselves.  Why would you not want to have an expert help?
> 
> Except for myself nobody here ever suggests finding an independent insurance agent that specializes in Medicare.
> 
> Rick



Rick,  Well, not to offend, but you are a insurance agent, so of course you would say that, right?  So are you a medical insurance agent?  Do insurance agents charge for helping?  I've thought about going to some 'sessions' I see that are put on by different companies but I'm always spectacle as I'm thinking it's just a sales pitch.  But at this point I need to do something as I'm completely ignorant of the whole process.


----------



## GreenSky

Insurance agents are not evil. I help people with the maze of Medicare. I’ve done this for years. 

While I am licensed in several states Medicare is the same all over. I don’t charge for my services. If someone needs a supplement I’m happy to quote all options. Should they honor me with their business the company pays me. 

But regardless, I’m happy to help mainly because there are so few people with the knowledge to actually offer sound advice. 

Bottom line is find someone to trust. I’m happy to help. 

Rick


----------



## TriMoot

Rick,  Thanks for the quick response, and no, I don't think insurance agents are evil either. I hope you didn't think I implied that. "Some of my best friends are insurance agents". HA! 

I'm still working now but wanting to start looking into all aspects of retiring so this is one of the bigger topics to cover.  I don't want to wait until I'm out on my ear and then start trying to figure out what I'm supposed to do.

So I live in eastern Washington state, are you licensed here?  Or perhaps you can recommend someone here in Spokane?

Thanks.


----------



## GreenSky

I am licensed in Washington but even if not I’m always happy to help. 

Rick


----------



## sam1954

TriMoot said:


> Rick,  Thanks for the quick response, and no, I don't think insurance agents are evil either. I hope you didn't think I implied that. "Some of my best friends are insurance agents". HA!
> 
> I'm still working now but wanting to start looking into all aspects of retiring so this is one of the bigger topics to cover.  I don't want to wait until I'm out on my ear and then start trying to figure out what I'm supposed to do.
> 
> So I live in eastern Washington state, are you licensed here?  Or perhaps you can recommend someone here in Spokane?
> 
> Thanks.


Sounds like you and I are in the same boat. I'm 64 and plan on working until I turn 66, but plan on signing up for Medicare and a supplement plan this summer and then drop my employer health coverage, since my current coverage sucks. Currently trying to learn as much as possible about the whole "Original Medicare vs. Medicare Advantage plans" thing.


----------



## GreenSky

sam1954 said:


> Sounds like you and I are in the same boat. I'm 64 and plan on working until I turn 66, but plan on signing up for Medicare and a supplement plan this summer and then drop my employer health coverage, since my current coverage sucks. Currently trying to learn as much as possible about the whole "Original Medicare vs. Medicare Advantage plans" thing.



The biggest difference between Original Medicare and an Advantage plan is who do you want to control your healthcare choices.  You or a medical group.

Rick


----------



## sam1954

GreenSky said:


> The biggest difference between Original Medicare and an Advantage plan is who do you want to control your healthcare choices.  You or a medical group.
> 
> Rick


Spoken like a true salesman.

The reason why I'm leaning towards a Medicare Advantage PPO plan is because I've been using HMO's and PPO's my whole life, I'm used to going to network providers. My current doctors (and specialist), as well as my pharmacy, are in the network of providers with the Advantage plan I'm considering. And since I don't plan on traveling, I don't mind the restrictions. The Advantage plan covers my current needs, they have a large network around the metro area where I live, low copays, my basic prescriptions are free, the monthly premium is low and the maximum annual out-of-pocket is $3000. If my health declines in the years ahead, I may consider switching to a plan with a higher monthly premium and lower annual out of pocket. But, right now this looks like the best fit for me. And then, of course, there's the cost factor -- the higher cost of Original Medicare supplement plans as compared to Medicare Advantage. I realize that for a lower premium I'm restricted in my choices, but -- my entire life, I've had to choose an in-network doctor. No problems. So please don't play the "who do you want to control your healthcare choices?" card with me.


----------



## GreenSky

sam1954 said:


> Spoken like a true salesman.



Does the fact that I've been an insurance agent since 1977 make my answer wrong?

Rick


----------



## Pauline1954

Also, keep in mind if you go advantage first check with a qualified agent to see if there is a one year trial period. Keep asking anyone and everyone. Use youtube its fantastic. Trial period and then you can switch to a supplement plan better suited for you. That one year is like a trial period. I think this is accurate and from what i understand you would not have to qualify for the supplement plan.

Ive not selected who I will use yet but ive a couple im looking at. 

Also realize if you travel these plans maynot be portable out of network. Its really upset me since i found out my husband has one . Its the 22$ plan.
i will need to be aware of things regarding coverage more than I felt when he was seriously ill on a great insurance plan when working.

He cant travel safely anf,that worries me. He travels to Mississippi to the casino almost monthly. Should there be an emergency he may be left holding the entire expense. This worries me. So now that I am turning 65 I am the kind of person that want to know pitfalls and where a possible trainwreck could occur regarding coverage.  So i have been studying for about 4 weeks. I am feeling better and now its down to 3 plans.


----------



## GreenSky

Pauline1954 said:


> Also, keep in mind if you go advantage first check with a qualified agent to see if there is a one year trial period. Keep asking anyone and everyone. Use youtube its fantastic. Trial period and then you can switch to a supplement plan better suited for you. That one year is like a trial period. I think this is accurate and from what i understand you would not have to qualify for the supplement plan.
> 
> Ive not selected who I will use yet but ive a couple im looking at.
> 
> Also realize if you travel these plans maynot be portable out of network. Its really upset me since i found out my husband has one . Its the 22$ plan.
> i will need to be aware of things regarding coverage more than I felt when he was seriously ill on a great insurance plan when working.
> 
> He cant travel safely anf,that worries me. He travels to Mississippi to the casino almost monthly. Should there be an emergency he may be left holding the entire expense. This worries me. So now that I am turning 65 I am the kind of person that want to know pitfalls and where a possible trainwreck could occur regarding coverage.  So i have been studying for about 4 weeks. I am feeling better and now its down to 3 plans.



All advantage plans cover emergency services so your concern about your husband is not legit.  The bigger issue is should he have an illness can he see the specialist best suited to his needs?

And studying for 4 weeks is overkill.  Find an agent you can trust.

Rick


----------



## Pauline1954

Thats your opinion as for overkill. 

Each of us are different and it requires a different amount of understanding.  As I had said I am a creative right brainer so this is not overkill.  Its better to be safe than to be sorry.

If my husband goes out of network there is a real cause for concern.

However, I will be getting all my questions answered next week, the hopefully.

Thank you for your response.






GreenSky said:


> All advantage plans cover emergency services so your concern about your husband is not legit.  The bigger issue is should he have an illness can he see the specialist best suited to his needs?
> 
> And studying for 4 weeks is overkill.  Find an agent you can trust.
> 
> Rick


----------



## sam1954

Pauline1954 said:


> Also, keep in mind if you go advantage first check with a qualified agent to see if there is a one year trial period. Keep asking anyone and everyone. Use youtube its fantastic. Trial period and then you can switch to a supplement plan better suited for you.



Decided to take a closer look at Plan N-type plans in Minnesota. Better coverage than Advantage plans, and I could travel or move anywhere in the U.S.


----------



## GreenSky

Pauline1954 said:


> Thats your opinion as for overkill.
> 
> Each of us are different and it requires a different amount of understanding.  As I had said I am a creative right brainer so this is not overkill.  Its better to be safe than to be sorry.
> 
> If my husband goes out of network there is a real cause for concern.
> 
> However, I will be getting all my questions answered next week, the hopefully.
> 
> Thank you for your response.



In my experience people that spend weeks on Medicare have not met with an agent who specializes in the subject.  I'm guessing that you can learn Medicare from a good agent in a matter of an hour or so.

By your question about emergency coverage with advantage plans and worrying about out of network coverage for emergencies tells me you have yet to speak with anyone that knows this subject.  

Best of luck in your quest.

Rick


----------



## Pauline1954

I have Rick. Ive talked with three people. Two from the same office and one from another.   

And, I am talking with a woman from our SHIIP program for seniors that know Medicare on Monday.   Ive got certain things I want to do first.  I have the time and I am doing what I feel is necessary for myself.  However, I have not talked with these agents about advantage yet. I am just concerned about them because my husband has one. So, Ive only been discussing supplement plans for myself.  I need to get my selection out of the way first.  I have my reservations he would be able to pass medical questions. Even with his 7 way bypass  was 15 years ago.  But Im going to ask just the same. 

btw. I am not an easy person to sell something to. Ive always taken longet than most people I know.  it can be frustrating but thats just me. 
Thanks


----------



## Pauline1954

I was having trouble talking with my current agent which was supposed to help me. She gave me 1hr 10 minutes on the phone since January. Everytime i call to speak with agent im,told shes out, she'll be back she will call you tomorrow.... this made me go out and start having to figure this out on my own. Never recieved a darn thing from this office until after I asked, this they gave me in an email in January the link to medicare.gov. SMH ibeen paying this agent for 6 years maybe longer. She even has my husbands advantage policy. I had to move on and its been like pulling chicken teeth. And other agents ask for autopay. So If I dont do auto pay they dont want to call you back. Crazy people. 

And the local man I ended getting his name from the main bcbs 800 contact number. I called him last week and we talked for a bit and told him i will be making a decision 1st week in April on my policy choice. So he asked me if he could call me on friday in the morning. I,said definately. So i had not heard from him so I emailed him a couple of questions on N verses HDF.   I dont understand people. Ugh


----------



## Pauline1954

I live in Arkansas.


----------



## GreenSky

Pauline1954 said:


> I live in Arkansas.



I'm not licensed in Arkansas so you can be sure I won't try to sell you anything.  But I do have access for rates to almost all, if not all, of the companies and plans throughout the country.  I certainly could give you all the information you need without worrying about bias.

Rick


----------



## Pokerbetty01

sam1954 said:


> I heard that Plan F is being discontinued (phased out) in 2020. Is that true? If I were to join this year (2019), would I get "grandfathered" in? Would it continue to pay for Part B deductible through future years, if I join now? Or am I too late?  Is there a downside to joining Plan F now?



YES, Plan F is being phased out starting 01/01/20 but As long as you are on Plan F before Dec. 1st 2019 you WILL be grandfathered in


----------



## Pokerbetty01

Pauline1954 I'd be happy to help you in any way I can  Knowledge is Power especially when it's free lol


----------



## GreenSky

Pokerbetty01 said:


> YES, Plan F is being phased out starting 01/01/20 but As long as you are on Plan F before Dec. 1st 2019 you WILL be grandfathered in



Close, but no cigar.  As long as you have Medicare prior to 1/1/20 you can get Plan F.  But it still won't be a good value for 99% of us.

Rick


----------



## Pokerbetty01

Ummmmm sorry you are WRONG
prior to 1/1/20 IS Dec. 1st 2019, if you are an agent you'd KNOW that in order to have a 1/1/20 effective date you would need to enroll at latest Dec. 2019 in a plan F to be grandfathered in


----------



## GreenSky

Pokerbetty01 said:


> Ummmmm sorry you are WRONG
> prior to 1/1/20 IS Dec. 1st 2019, if you are an agent you'd KNOW that in order to have a 1/1/20 effective date you would need to enroll at latest Dec. 2019 in a plan F to be grandfathered in



Well, since I am an agent and in fact teach Medicare I know I’m right. Do you want me to get you a link or can you spend 2 minutes learning on your own?

Rick


----------



## Pokerbetty01

[FONT=&quot]Beginning Jan. 1, 2020, all newly eligible Medicare beneficiaries will not be able to buy a Medigap plan that covers the Medicare Part B deductible (currently, only Plan F and C). However, people who already have these plans will be exempted. Medigap offers many different plans, but only Plan F and C cover the entire Part B deductible. Beginning in 2020, new enrollees will not be able to get this coverage, and Plan F and C will be phased out.[/FONT]
[h=3]Anytime Medicare makes changes, it can be complicated. But, there is some good news: if you already have Medigap Plan F, you will not lose your coverage in 2020. In fact, you will be “grandfathered”, and can keep your plan for as long as you like. The phase out is directed at _new _enrollees only. Of course, other Medigap plans will still be available even after Plan F and Plan C are no longer available. Plan G and N offer similar benefits. And, Medicare will be creating a new high deductible Plan G for new and current enrollees.[/h][FONT=&quot]*In Summary:*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]If you are already enrolled in Plan F, in 2020[/FONT]


You will not be kicked off your plan.
You can still buy coverage from another provider.
[FONT=&quot]If you are not enrolled in Plan F, in 2020[/FONT]


You will not be able to join as a new enrollee
[FONT=&quot]If you are eligible for Medicare before 2020, but delay enrollment because of employer coverage[/FONT]


You can join Plan F when you retire or when you lose employee provided coverage.
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## Pauline1954

HDF will stay andalso a new G HD ive learned there will be a high deductible plan.  What is closing to any new people is the first dollar coverage. Macra if i remember correctly is to try and cut seniors from going yo the doctors do often. Its become very costly i guess. I dont have time to visit doctors. The further i stay away the better my life expectancy is. �� but true.


N maybe a plan i like more than HDF.  Its kind of hard to compare these two since they are different. Its all in what i feel i can afford and what i want to afford.


----------



## GreenSky

Pokerbetty01 said:


> Beginning Jan. 1, 2020, all newly eligible Medicare beneficiaries will not be able to buy a Medigap plan that covers the Medicare Part B deductible



The way I understand this along with every agent and carrier I've spoken with is that if you are eligible for Medicare prior to 01/01/2020 you can get Plan F.  Since Plan G generally saves $300 in premium against paying the $185 Part B deductible renders Plan F virtually valueless.  Although many agents still sell it and "panic" their clients into believing if they don't buy it now they can't get it after next year.

Here's what I found on the Internet and it agrees with me:

[h=3]Medicare Eligibility Before and After 2020[/h]Plans F, C, and High-Deductible Plan F are going away for new enrollees in 2020. *However, Americans who are already on Medicare prior to 2020 should be able to select or switch from these plans at any time in the future.


*


----------



## Pauline1954

Yes, thats probably correct. Those darn details.    Anyone after 2020 cant enroll from what I understand and are closed.  Also, the rising rates in F will probably go up and the pool will not grow. Its really odd that these plans rise and change when the pool risk gets riskier and or some wise people try and creatively get our money and make us pay more. Why in the world cant they get it right. I hate the fact all costs in just about any plan will likely be a steady incline in rates and we have to continually adjust. Ugh  the HDF is still open for next year. Im wondering exactly how Plan G will look since there are new adjustments coming in 2020. It seems to me this high deductible is the wave of the future.   Im just listening to others. But I did talk with bcbs from the 800 and the agent told they were all waiting to see whats changing. Im wondering how high the deductible will be for the new HDG. Too bad I can have a chance to,change   but maybe i can if i like it.


----------



## GreenSky

Pauline1954 said:


> Yes, thats probably correct. Those darn details.    Anyone after 2020 cant enroll from what I understand and are closed.  Also, the rising rates in F will probably go up and the pool will not grow. Its really odd that these plans rise and change when the pool risk gets riskier and or some wise people try and creatively get our money and make us pay more. Why in the world cant they get it right. I hate the fact all costs in just about any plan will likely be a steady incline in rates and we have to continually adjust. Ugh  the HDF is still open for next year. Im wondering exactly how Plan G will look since there are new adjustments coming in 2020. It seems to me this high deductible is the wave of the future.   Im just listening to others. But I did talk with bcbs from the 800 and the agent told they were all waiting to see whats changing. Im wondering how high the deductible will be for the new HDG. Too bad I can have a chance to,change   but maybe i can if i like it.



The HDG will be exactly like the HDF with one exception.  It's is VERY unlikely but possible you could meet the plan deductible (let's assume $2,300) and not yet met the Part B deductible of $185.  That will be the only difference.

Plan G won't change nor will any of the others aside from new Medicare enrollees being excluded from Plans C and F.

Rick


----------



## Pauline1954

Thank you. A person can go watch and read 10 different articles and videos on Plan F and new changes for 2020 and it seems not everyone is accurate.

I was of the belief when imfirst started looking at plans that once you got in your premium and deductible was set. I learned early on thats not the case at all.  

How is the N as popularity with your clients?  Ive heard G is it but g could become the new F and G to N as far as top 3 choices.

Thank you.


----------



## GreenSky

Pauline1954 said:


> Thank you. A person can go watch and read 10 different articles and videos on Plan F and new changes for 2020 and it seems not everyone is accurate.
> 
> I was of the belief when imfirst started looking at plans that once you got in your premium and deductible was set. I learned early on thats not the case at all.
> 
> How is the N as popularity with your clients?  Ive heard G is it but g could become the new F and G to N as far as top 3 choices.
> 
> Thank you.



My clients like Plan N because for most it's the best value.  Period.

If you can save $300 over plan G with the only real risk is paying up to $20 for an office visit and $50 for ER if you're not admitted why wouldn't you?  Excess charges don't happen enough to bother covering.  I've never received a call about them from any of my clients.

You can't plan for everything. Go with what likely works and be done with it.  Nobody can predict 5 years from now.  Spending months trying to review and get opinions from everyone is not helping with decisions.   I wrote this before and I'll write it again - find an agent that you trust and go with it.  It's really not rocket surgery.

Rick


----------



## Pauline1954

True. Ive learned enough on what i will make a decision with. Its those uknowns that make me think. The rate increase and more so deductible in hd plans are so hard to predict but past increases gives me an idea. Thank you


----------



## Ken N Tx

All said. GreenSky saved me $170 per month!!!


----------



## NNJ070

Plan F will be grandfathered for those who enroll in it  - check all of the plan options thoroughly.


----------



## GreenSky

NNJ070 said:


> Plan F will be grandfathered for those who enroll in it  - check all of the plan options thoroughly.



Close but not quite right.

Plan F will be available (although still a terrible value for most) for anyone who has Medicare A/B prior to January 1, 2020.

Rick


----------



## Alacrity79

mathjak107 said:


> We went with a high deductible f plan .. what a great value for us ... it is 2k a year cheaper then an f plan each ... that is a 4K savings and maybe we each spend 300 each in out of pockets ..
> 
> but the best is half of our premiums come back to us with silver sneakers paying the 80 a month for both of us for gym



Thanks for this post.  I learned something new today. 

Greetings from the Inland Northwest. I enjoy your posts on this and other forums.  DW is rapidly approaching the Medicare sign-up window and is 90% certain that she is going with HD F. Plan N would be the alternative.   Lowest cost HD F is $44 and lowest N $121.  Your post, however, has me wondering if lowest cost represents best value. 

*We thought Silver Sneakers was an Advantage only benefit*.  Turns out that in our market, there’s a Humana F HD plan for $76/month that’s  Silver Sneakers eligible.

Unfortunately, our $78 “senior family” dues at the YMCA would drop to $61 for me alone.  The $17 we would “save” is less than the $32 real savings we’d get from going with the lowest cost plan.


----------



## fmdog44

I signed up with Plan F and while it is not cheap on hospital bill can offset the cost.


----------



## GreenSky

fmdog44 said:


> I signed up with Plan F and while it is not cheap on hospital bill can offset the cost.



I assume your agent pointed out that both Plan G and Plan N cover 100% of Medicare approved hospital costs.  

Plan F is almost never a good value. 

Rick


----------



## fmdog44

I learned as much as I could in order to ask questions with Select Quote before I signed up. She was very helpful. Don't be too scared there are changes you can make if you are not happy.


----------



## GreenSky

fmdog44 said:


> I learned as much as I could in order to ask questions with Select Quote before I signed up. She was very helpful. Don't be too scared there are changes you can make if you are not happy.



I hope she didn’t tell you to buy Plan F for hospital benefits. Did you compare the price for other plans?

Rick


----------



## fmdog44

GreenSky said:


> I hope she didn’t tell you to buy Plan F for hospital benefits. Did you compare the price for other plans?
> 
> Rick



She said Plan G would suffice but I wanted F.


----------



## GreenSky

fmdog44 said:


> She said Plan G would suffice but I wanted F.



Everyone has to buy what they're comfortable using.  If Plan F is the one you wanted then you bought the right plan.

However, I ran a quick check of Houston rates.  The differential from F to G is over $400.  So basically you are paying the insurance company $400+ so you can avoid one cost - the Part B deductible of $185.  Again, if it makes you happy then Plan F is perfect.  But understand you are wasting about $250.

Rick


----------



## fmdog44

F covers Medicare Part B deductible and all Part B excess charges G dose not.


----------



## GreenSky

fmdog44 said:


> F covers Medicare Part B deductible and all Part B excess charges G dose not.



Plan G is identical to Plan F except you pay the $185 Part B deductible instead of paying a company $400+ to do it for you. There are no other differences, including coverage for excess charges (which almost never happen).

Should you wish to look at alternatives please let me know.  I've been licensed since 1977 and working with Medicare since 1993.  And I have rates for most companies.

Rick


----------



## mathjak107

GreenSky said:


> All advantage plans cover emergency services so your concern about your husband is not legit.  The bigger issue is should he have an illness can he see the specialist best suited to his needs?
> 
> And studying for 4 weeks is overkill.  Find an agent you can trust.
> 
> Rick




from what i have seen the biggest issue with many advantage plans is course of treatment .

with the gate keeper being a for profit insurer and not  , not for profit gov't medicare  , the insurer gets to determine what your treatment will be .

while they are supposed to cover what medicare does , you don't have gov't medicare and can't prove what medicare would have paid for in your case and the insurer knows this , so they have you over a barrel .

the craziest situation was  someone we know with an advantage plan who used to rave about how little they were paying  . they developed pituitary gland cancer . the surgeons wanted both the cancerous side and the other half which was not in great shape removed .

the for profit insurer said no , they will only pay for the cancerous side . the surgeons argued that is insane and medicare always pays to have both halves removed ..  but not having medicare to prove they would have paid to do both sides  in this case , the insurer was free to do as they pleased ... now she has to live with a ticking time bomb waiting for the other half to show cancerous too ..

no thanks ,  there are very few advantage plans i would ever touch .

this is a major difference that most are not aware of when they look at cheaper advantage plans . they just assume that if medicare covers something they are covered  but that is hardly the case when issues like this come up ...  the insurers know you can't prove in each individual case what medicare would have approved since you don't have  gov't medicare .


----------



## Pauline1954

mathjak107 said:


> from what i have seen the biggest issue with many advantage plans is course of treatment .
> 
> with the gate keeper being a for profit insurer and not  , not for profit gov't medicare  , the insurer gets to determine what your treatment will be .
> 
> while they are supposed to cover what medicare does , you don't have gov't medicare and can't prove what medicare would have paid for in your case and the insurer knows this , so they have you over a barrel .
> 
> the craziest situation was  someone we know with an advantage plan who used to rave about how little they were paying  . they developed pituitary gland cancer . the surgeons wanted both the cancerous side and the other half which was not in great shape removed .
> 
> the for profit insurer said no , they will only pay for the cancerous side . the surgeons argued that is insane and medicare always pays to have both halves removed ..  but not having medicare to prove they would have paid to do both sides  in this case , the insurer was free to do as they pleased ... now she has to live with a ticking time bomb waiting for the other half to show cancerous too ..
> 
> no thanks ,  there are very few advantage plans i would ever touch .
> 
> this is a major difference that most are not aware of when they look at cheaper advantage plans . they just assume that if medicare covers something they are covered  but that is hardly the case when issues like this come up ...  the insurers know you can't prove in each individual case what medicare would have approved since you don't have  gov't medicare .



Yes, the insurance carrier has to pre approve treatment thats substantial in cost and long term. At least thats what Ive read. And discovered this after searching high and low about the plans and how people experienced the coverage.   I did not choose this advantage. It frankly takes more decision away from the doctors and patiences and leaves it to the insurance co.


----------



## mathjak107

Pauline1954 said:


> Yes, the insurance carrier has to pre approve treatment thats substantial in cost and long term. At least thats what Ive read. And discovered this after searching high and low about the plans and how people experienced the coverage.   I did not choose this advantage. It frankly takes more decision away from the doctors and patiences and leaves it to the insurance co.




the saying nothing is ever a problem until its a problem has never been truer than with these advantage plans .

then you see the difference between a company in it for a profit vs a non profit as a gate keeper


----------



## 911

GreenSky said:


> Close, but no cigar.  As long as you have Medicare prior to 1/1/20 you can get Plan F.  But it still won't be a good value for 99% of us.
> 
> Rick



So, what is the better deal?


----------



## mathjak107

911 said:


> So, what is the better deal?


for us a high deductible f-plan is perfect . it is the best deal around for us .


----------



## Pauline1954

mathjak107 said:


> for us a high deductible f-plan is perfect . it is the best deal around for us .



I started to go high deductable. But, I did not want to put any unforeseeable stress on myself should I end up alone first. I feel easier with monthly payments. Putting myself at risk for double deductable within a matter of days at the end of year holidays could be very painful and possibly disastrous.


----------

